# sorry about the mess



## TUGBrian (Nov 20, 2007)

wow...really devastated the front page of this forum...I apologize for that.  The redirects are only temporary and will go away after 1 week (or if they get bumped off the page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 20, 2007)

ok enough of the redirect links...thats just ridiculous.

if yer thread was about hilton...its moved to the hilton forum

if it was about starwood...it was moved to starwood =)


----------

